# Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen und Sistema



## nico (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine beweglich trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit einem magnetischen Sicherheitsschalter (Pilz PSEN ma1.4-10mm) welcher auf ein Sichherheitsschaltgerät (Pilz Pnoz XV3.1.P) zweikanalig verdrahtet ist. Dieses Sicherheitsschaltgerät schaltet mir mit einem Kontakt zwei Leistungsschütze (parallel geschaltet). 

Ausserdem schaltet das Sichheitsschaltgerät mit 2 verzögerten Kontakten die + und - Versorgung des sicheren Halt-Einganges und mit einem unverzögerten den Reglersperre-Eingang eines Antriebsumrichters ab.

Die Schütze und der Umrichter sind vermutlich 2 getrennte Sichherheitsfunktionen?!

Auf das Sichherheitschaltgerät ist ein Reset-Taster für überwachten Start angeschlossen in den auch die Öffner-Kontakte der Schütze durchgeschliffen sind. 

Wie muss ich nun vorgehen um die Schaltung richtig in Sistema einzugegeben? Wenn ich den magnetischen Schalter auswähle kann ich diesen ja unter Elemente aus der Bibliothek auswählen. Aber nehme ich da den ein- oder zwei kanaligen? Eigentlich habe ich ja in jedem Kanal einen Kontakt von diesem einen Schalter. Und bei den Schützen habe ich da ein Schütz in Kanal 1 und eines in Kanal 2?

Ich bin im Moment ein wenig verwirrt, da ich mich noch nicht so viel mit Sistema befasst habe und hoffe mir kann jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Tommi (25 Juli 2012)

nico schrieb:


> Wie muss ich nun vorgehen um die Schaltung richtig in Sistema einzugegeben? Wenn ich den magnetischen Schalter auswähle kann ich diesen ja unter Elemente aus der Bibliothek auswählen. Aber nehme ich da den ein- oder zwei kanaligen? Eigentlich habe ich ja in jedem Kanal einen Kontakt von diesem einen Schalter. Und bei den Schützen habe ich da ein Schütz in Kanal 1 und eines in Kanal 2?



Hallo,

 das zweikanalige Element nehmen und je in einen Kanal packen (So würde ich es machen).
Bei den Schützen ist es so, wie Du schreibst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (25 Juli 2012)

sehe ich genauso.
Viel Spass noch mit Sistema !


----------



## nico (26 Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal!

Ist die Art wie ich das Sichherheitsschaltgerät resette noch relevant? 

Brauche ich bei dem Umrichter nur die Abschaltung des sicheren Halts beachten, da Reglersperre ja eh kein sicherheitsgerichteter Eingang ist?

Edit: anbei 2 Bilder mit dem was ich schon habe


----------



## Tommi (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo Nico,

Deine erste Frage verstehe ich leider nicht, vielleicht habe ich auch ein Brett vorm Kopf ...

Zur zweiten Frage:

Hat der sichere Halt einen ausreichenden PL oder andere relevante Kennwerte?

Kann die Gefahrenstelle nach Öffnen der Tür erreicht werden, bevor der verzögerte
sichere Halt einfällt? Dein Türschalter hat ja keine Zuhaltung.
Davon hängt die Antwort auf Deine Frage ab.

Ansonsten, Deine Modellierungen sehen zunächst mal gut aus.

Hast Du die *korrekten* B10d-Werte für Deine Schütze?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## nico (28 Juli 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Deine erste Frage verstehe ich leider nicht, vielleicht habe ich auch ein Brett vorm Kopf ...



Ich meine die Art des Resets: Automatischer oder manueller.



Tommi schrieb:


> Zur zweiten Frage:
> 
> Hat der sichere Halt einen ausreichenden PL oder andere relevante Kennwerte?



laut Hersteller PL d, Kat. 3



Tommi schrieb:


> Kann die Gefahrenstelle nach Öffnen der Tür erreicht werden, bevor der verzögerte
> sichere Halt einfällt? Dein Türschalter hat ja keine Zuhaltung.
> Davon hängt die Antwort auf Deine Frage ab.



Antrieb steht innerhalb 1s. So schnell hat man nicht mal die Tür komplett geöffnet



Tommi schrieb:


> Hast Du die *korrekten* B10d-Werte für Deine Schütze?



Habe ich aus der Bibliothek.


----------



## Safety (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
dıe SF sind auf den ersten Blıck rıchtıg eıngegeben, aber auch dıe Grundlegenden und Bewaehrten Sicherheitsprinzipien beachten, sıehe DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang A-D. Also da Du den Schalter zweıkanalıg angeschlossen hast wırd er auch so berechnet.

Beım der manuellen Rueckstellfunktion nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnıtt 5.2.2 ıst es wichtig zu entscheıden ob eın automatıscher Reset moeglich ist. Hıer sınd Anforderungen der DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 eınzuhalten. Nach Deınen Angaben denke ıch aber es ıst eın Reset nötıg, wıe auch von Dır ausgeführt. Berechnet wırd das ganze nicht.


Zu den Abschaltzeiten gibt es eıne Norm dıe DIN EN 13855 dıe ım Abschnitt 9 erklaert wıe man den Sicherheitsabstand fuer eıne verrıegelte trennende Schutzeınrıchtung berechnet. Formel S=k*t+c

Es gibt von pilz eine sistema Bibliothek da sınd sowohl der Schalter als auch das Relais enthalten.


----------



## nico (31 Juli 2012)

Danke Safety und Tommi!


Dann werde ich es so wohl so belassen. Ich habe auch die Pilz-Bibliothek verwendet.

Kann es eigentlich sein das Sistema extrem langsam ist? Wenn ich eine Bibliothek öffne ist der Rechner erst einmal ne ganze Zeit lang am rödeln


----------



## Tommi (31 Juli 2012)

Ja, Sistema wird langsam, insbesondere bei großen Bibliotheken.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (2 August 2012)

Hallo,
wie Tommi geschrieben hat liegt das an der Software.

Das folgende könnte als Werbung aufgefasst werden!
Sehe Dır doch mal PAScal von Pilz an.

Da kann man auch Sistema Bibliotheken importieren.

Hier eim Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLH_G8XoVjE


----------



## nico (2 August 2012)

Sieht auf jeden Fall übersichtlicher aus als Sistema und vor allem schneller


----------

